# THÚ BÔNG TRANG TRÍ NOEL MẪU ĐẸP GIÁ TỐT



## thanhmai2501 (19/10/18)

*CTY TNHH QUẢNG CÁO VÀ TỔ CHỨC SỰ KIỆN NGÀN THÔNG*​*Chuyên bán sản phẩm và thi công trọn gói các dịch vụ trang trí giáng sinh, tết
Địa chỉ: 74A đường số 21, P.Tân Quy, Quận 7, TP.HCM
TỔNG ĐÀI BÁN LẺ : (028) 3771.9067
Thiết kế và thi công: 0938.456.135 – 0903.347.499
Mail:  lienhe@nganthong.vn
Website: nganthong.vn*

Ngàn Thông cung cấp các loại *thú bông trang trí giáng sinh* như:
-Ông già noel treo cây thông bằng bông
-Ông già noel móc khóa bằng bông
-Ông già noel nhảy dù bằng bông
-Người tuyết bằng bông
-Các loại thú bông nhiều hình dáng để trang trí tiểu cảnh noel.
Mẫu mã đa dạng, nhiều kích thước, giá cả tốt nhất – NGÀN THÔNG cam kết mang đến cho khách hàng những sản phẩm trang trí noel thật tuyệt vời.






















*Tags: thú bông, thú bông noel, thú bông hình noel, thú bông trang trí noel, thú bông noel giá rẻ, bán thú bông noel......*


----------

